# How early can kids survive?



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

How early can kids be born and survive. My doe was bred Tuesday October 16th around 12 noon. She is showing signs of impending labor, (full bag, very loose ligaments, distancing herself). She is very heavily bred, and a very consistant birther. She is 130 days today. She usually goes 140-145 days.

Anyone with experience?
Thanks


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That is too early. Lungs won't be developed. However, I've had does have those signs a full week or two before kidding.

Keep her quiet and try to keep her separate from other goats, but so that she can see them. She may settle back down.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

I had a goat guru lady tell me, anything more then ten days earlier doesn't have much of a chance !! :shrug:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Yup, 10 days is about the limit.

Keep a close eye on her for ketosis at this point - smell her breath.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We had a doe kid prematurely (about three weeks premature) a couple of weeks ago, and of course lost the kids. But she wasn't uddered up at all, in fact we didn't even realize she was in labor until after the fact. 

Are you positive of the breeding date? Only reason I ask is that sometimes I've been wrong...


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

If you have Dex give some might help the babies lungs


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I have had kids born at day 138. 2 of 3 survived with dex and some assisteance from vet friend. The doelings have not grown well and they are now a year old. I lost 2 that were at day 136 after 3 days of birth. If possible, get a vet involved.


----------



## GoatJunkie (Dec 26, 2012)

May I ask what you mean by saying the doelings, who are almost a year old, did not grow well? Are they small? Underdeveloped? Not hearty?

I am especially interested in the long term affects of premature delivery....


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

They are 100% boer, good blood lines. All of their half siblings (including the kids born from the granddam and the dams sister) reached a proper size and height at the proper times. These girls (although the body types are fine) are shorter and I don't believe they have even reached 80 lbs yet. They have not been sick, and I believe that would be from the good maintenance program I try to maintain here. They are just small and if I don't feel they will be productive animals in the next few weeks I will sell them. (To me they look like the size of a 5-6 month old)


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

prairiedog said:


> If you have Dex give some might help the babies lungs


Do NOT give Dex to a doe unless you are *sure* she's kidding. Dex can cause an abortion if she is NOT in labor.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

She seems better today. She was out with the rest of the herd this morning, and her bag has loosened up a bit (idk how that happens? But ...) Her ligaments are still loose but detectable. I think I remember her pulling this on me her very first kidding. She had me out sitting with her all day moaning and rolling around and groaning and delivered a week later. I am sure about her date. i have taken to taking a photo of buck and doe together and pasting it to my calandar, so there is no question. I hope she goes more than one more week, but she is just so huge, i do feel bad for her. She always has robust healthy kids. She has NEVER lost one (knock on wood). I bred her to a buck half her size, and I am just so curious as to how many of those little buggers are in there? Well it is good cause, I have a waiting list a mile long this year! I will try to post a picture of her rotund body.

3-20-2013=150days
I expect more like 140 days out of my girls
Most dont go past 145
I think 135 days would be a minimum for survival 
That would be 3-5-2013
fingers crossed


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

today
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/11546_10152019199466515_609330900_n.jpg

a few weeks ago

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/18992_10151972188996515_1395813001_n.jpg


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

So lets saythe babies do come ealy, and do need dex....I have .25mg tablets, the babies would be 1-2#, so how would I dose that?


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't know about the dex, haven't had to use that. But SO glad that she's doing well today!


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

I believe, maybe Gena will see this and confirm, that Ozzy and Iggy were born 20 days premature. Ozzy weighed 16 ounces and had no suck reflex but Gena tubed him and he survived. 

To say they thrived is an understatement. We got them when they were 3 weeks old and they were small but fat and sassy. Within days Ozzy began stomping his feet, blubbering and humping on Iggy (this is not the usual play-breeding, it's buck behavior to a T). Iggy started the week after that. They're still in the house but in separate crates now because the blubbering and buck-screaming in the middle of the night was a bit much. They're together when they're outdoors and as I type this, one is buck-screaming at the other.

We've never had a problem with these guys, never a refused bottle, no scoots, no nuthin'. They've been the easiest bottle babies we've ever raised. So ultra-preemies can and do survive!

Sue


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

prairiedog said:


> If you have Dex give some might help the babies lungs


You wouldn't want to give dex to your doe yet, though, because it can cause them to abort or have early labor. If labor seems definitely imminent, then you can think about giving it to her. You can pick up injectable dexamethasone from a vet. Just explain your situation, and they should give it to you.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Got a goat that knows to fake labor. See, she is smart--winter comes and she knows that if she can mustard up and fill up the utter when the weather man info the humans that minus forty is comming in the next few days --she know that with a little acting after she somehow extends the utter that I will set up the porta stall in the basement. I swear she has told her daughter the trick and one other cause it seems that they can get me doubting if she was bred with out my concent earlier than what I wanted. Queenie spent most of the winter pulling this game --every time I thought she had played me she would lay down and push. She's good.


----------

